
Show HN: A privacy-first browser for Android with ZERO permissions - abama_williams
https://snapsearch.online
======
ialexpw
I'm confused about the advertising, it specifies "No Ads on Snap Search" all
over the site and showing "Ad Blocker" as a main feature, then you have an
"advertise with us" area to show ads.

[https://snapsearch.online/advertise-with-
us/](https://snapsearch.online/advertise-with-us/)

------
sschueller
Zero permission isn't really zero. The app still needs access to the internet
and under android that is a permission.

I don't want to be a party pooper but you claim privacy. I assume this browser
is not open source (didn't see a link) so how can we trust you don't collect
data? Are you going to do an external audit?

~~~
abama_williams
android doesn't count 'internet' as one of those permissions apps need to
popup a request for... It's kinda like given by default.... Storage, location,
photos, call logs, contacts etc are the dangerous ones

~~~
sock
Does background running require permission? (I don't have an android phone to
check)

~~~
CyberSkys
No, background running is not a permission on Android :)

------
dartharva
Not open source (AFAIK, there's no github / source code link on the website).

~~~
CyberSkys
Yes you're right.

That's fair I guess. But it's not open source currently on purpose, for
multiple reasons: \- I'm working very hard to create solid differentiating
factors - like a very efficient reader mode and dark mode for websites. \- The
ad blocking tech is a huge differentiator currently compared to others. MANY
fail to even block simple stuff like Google Analytics (just an example). \-
Too many people try every day to use some sort of man in the middle
application or faux purchase application to try and fake a subscription for
Snap Search. If the code is exposed, it's easier to cheat the system. \- I
personally wouldn't pay for an open source product if I could just get it up
and running myself. But I understand what you're trying to say. Will honestly
definitely consider it

------
leoossa
Brave / kiwi are similar. Why is your better?

------
raevilman
i use Firefox Focus....

just curious, why should i switch to Zero

------
sam_mondumental
Just what i was looking for

------
longt1melurker
does it do cookies or localstorage or footprint-able properties?

~~~
CyberSkys
Yes & No! Yes to cookies and local storage, browser/dom storage.

There are some browser fingerprinting properties which is simply not possible
to 'disable' currently unless you can get your own stuff from the ground up
though, but that's the bitter truth.

Everything that is possible has been done though.

------
labelafabela
Using it for 2 days now - THIS IS GREAT!!!

